

Why can't we trust what we see? - RiderOfGiraffes
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/magazine/8617945.stm

======
euroclydon
So researchers in Great Brittan discover that eye witness accounts are nearly
worthless? I guess it's time to put cameras all over the country then, oh
wait.

